# HELLO



## charlenedu66 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello my name is Charléne I am 20 years old and I live in France and I like the make-up


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad to have you on the forum!


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 10, 2012)

bienvenue


----------



## anne082 (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome! Happy to have you aboard


----------



## charlenedu66 (Nov 12, 2012)

merci


----------



## Janice (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Charlotte! Welcome to Specktra.


----------

